# HVAC contractors naturally migrating into weatherization



## atticzipper (Nov 7, 2015)

Im not an HVAC contractor although some of my largest customers are in that vertical market. Here's a trend I am seeing I wanted to see if you guys in general think I am nuts or if the trend is actually fairly wide spread. Most of our client base are larger HVAC companies and every single one of them has either a group of or at least one or two BPI or RESNET accredited energy auditors. And I think this makes sense, you guys are tapped to deliver comfort to residential homes and commercial buildings as economically as the consumer can afford. It really is only one short step from doing things that can keep more of that energy bottled in the energy envelope. A contractor who is already in a home installing a 21 seer high efficiency system seems a perfect candidate to carry on their trucks the "things" that could help keep more of that energy in the home. How many of you guys have actually considered getting an energy auditing credential and offering Insulation type services as well? Oh if you are an HVAC contractor please connect to me on linkedin, especially if you are also a weatherization pro. https://www.linkedin.com/profile/preview?vpa=pub&locale=en_US


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

its ineteresting you post this as I do weatherization to the fullest..working in both Chicago and Miami markets.


----------

